# Mudflaps?



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Went with the rokblocks because to my knowledge they are the only no drill solution to gen 2 RS body....think they came out ok however they include spacers for the rear mud flaps and they dont not fit flush against rear bumper. This gets my OCD going....but they do look good from behind the car and offer good protection against northeast P.A. salt in the winter ? front flaps were easy to install and look great flush fit. Just hate the slight gap 90 percent of people wouldnt even notice.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Went with the rokblocks because to my knowledge they are the only no drill solution to gen 2 RS body....think they came out ok however they include spacers for the rear mud flaps and they dont not fit flush against rear bumper. This gets my OCD going....but they do look good from behind the car and offer good protection against northeast P.A. salt in the winter ? front flaps were easy to install and look great flush fit. Just hate the slight gap 90 percent of people wouldnt even notice.


Welcome Aboard!

For some reason those are the only ones I know about for the Gen II's. You would think by now others would surface. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Those look nice. My wife ordered a set of the GM accessory ones for me for christmas but they never shipped ?‍♂

I'm looking at a set like those now but in red for my black hatch.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

They are sweet super easy install. Front need not take off tires. Rear have to take off tires. Uses oem bolts up front I did not use the big washers up front. Didnt think it needed it. The rear comes with new equipment stainless steel bolts. Wish I painted them black before install ? forgot. They are sweet oh and they came with smarties and a sweet air freshener and decal. Seems like they actually care about thier customers! My son loved the smarties ahahahaha


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Forgot to mention no drilling! No need to rig anything up here!!!! Its nice to not have to drill yet on a newer car.


----------

